# Which tent?



## Pottsy (17 May 2008)

Ok. Firstly small and light is very important for obvious reasons. It's just for me but is a 2 man tent still a good idea for the extra space? Money not really an important factor so name what would be your top choice. I guess it needs to cover most weather conditions including UK winter but then I'm not going to climb the Eiger with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Odyssey (17 May 2008)

I'n wanting to start touring myself and I've been preparing a few bits and bobs over time with my small budget.

It seems that a lot of people buy two man for the extra comfort, but it's probably worth noting that the 'lightweight' two man tents tend to be very small for two people. 

I just got myself a Vango Tempest as it seemed a decent all round starter. It's not the lightest by any means (around 2.6kg) but I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (17 May 2008)

Money no object hmm....maybe you should pay someone to drag a 6 man tent up the hills eh?...just being stoopid...sorry...ok...well I found that a two man tent is a LOT better than a one man tent.

Mine is a £60 tent from Decathlon...a Quech T2 pro ultra light 1.8kg x2 man tent. Does the job.


----------



## jags (17 May 2008)

hilleberg akto or soulo or nallo gt


----------



## Tim Bennet. (17 May 2008)

Terra Nova Solar 2 works really well for a one person cycle camping tent.


----------



## vernon (17 May 2008)

Pottsy said:


> Ok. Firstly small and light is very important for obvious reasons. It's just for me but is a 2 man tent still a good idea for the extra space? Money not really an important factor so name what would be your top choice. I guess it needs to cover most weather conditions including UK winter but then I'm not going to climb the Eiger with it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I prefer a two man tent but others swear by one man tents and others by minimilist solutions such as tarps and bivi bags. 

It's a matter of what _**you**_ want more than what others do or want.

For a range of tents, have a look at www.cheaptents.co.uk - not all of the tents on offer are cheap though.

I


----------



## Pottsy (17 May 2008)

Those Hillebergs aren't cheap!!!


----------



## just jim (17 May 2008)

The Vango range?


----------



## ASC1951 (17 May 2008)

True, but Hillebergs are probably top of the list if price isn't a factor. People who have them - not me so far - reckon they are worth the extra.


----------



## jags (17 May 2008)

yes but who wants a cheap tent not i..the akto is a great favourate with cycle campers and it will probably last a lifetime


----------



## AndrewClark (17 May 2008)

I have fond memories of a campsite in Dingle a few years ago. The people with cheap tents were sleeping in the toilet block. I was snug in my Akto :-)


----------



## JackE (17 May 2008)

*Tents*

The question not often discussed on this subject is: how tall is the user? I'm 5' 11'' and find some of the ultralight tents are too low in the headroom dept. for me. I'm a big Hilleberg fan but found the otherwise excellent Akto gave me a stiff neck so I bought a Nallo 2 instead. Not light at 2.1 kgs but positively luxurious for one + kit.
A number of tall friends in the Backpackers Club have the Terra Nova Solar 1 (now discontinued but still some available from: www.terra-nova.co.uk). The new TN Ultralight range is worth looking at, especially the bomb-proof Voyager SL at 1.84 kgs.
Another range of tents that are gaining popularity among backpackers is "Lightwave". Designed by a New Zealander for tough conditions, I've recently bought their lightest one-man (t0 Ultra, 1.4 kgs). Haven't tried it in anger yet but can report back. I hate being "cramped up" in a tent and this seemed the best compromise between inner space and weight I could find.


----------



## andrew_s (17 May 2008)

AndrewClark said:


> I have fond memories of a campsite in Dingle a few years ago. The people with cheap tents were sleeping in the toilet block. I was snug in my Akto :-)


as was I in similar circumstances at Sligachan.

One of the good things with Hillebergs is how easy they are to put up, even on your own in fairly wild weather. It can be quite entertaining watching people trying to get a throw-over flysheet to stay thrown over long enough to peg down in a 30mph wind

Once comment about the Akto is that it's got a fairly flat roof, and would be vulnerable in snowfall


----------



## thePig (19 May 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> True, but Hillebergs are probably top of the list if price isn't a factor. People who have them - not me so far - reckon they are worth the extra.



I have used a hilleberg nallo 2 for the last 4 years and it is awesome.
- It is lightweight - 2.1kg
- The outer goes up first (meaning you can put it up in the rain)
- Has a good size vestibule. Perfect for panniers, helmets etc. Can also cook in it
- Packs very small
- Very waterproof (never had a leak and have tested it in some real downpours)


----------



## Achilles (19 May 2008)

I have just got a Terra Nova Laser Competition to replace my Vango Spirit 200+ which was very comfortable but too bulky and heavy for me. The Laser Comp is under 1 kg and has more then enough room for me. Most impressed - hope to manage 3 or so nights away in it next week.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (19 May 2008)

I was just watching avideo of how to pitch the terra nova laser competition. To be honest it looks complicated compared to what I am used to
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/t2-ultralight-pro-3244110/

, but it is 800g less than mine...but then again it's around £200 more expensive as well!


----------



## just jim (20 May 2008)

I have a Macpac Microlight which has given rock solid performance for years. It is small, with not much headroom, but to be honest I just want to kip in it by the time I get in it.


----------



## Chris James (20 May 2008)

I have had several Vangos and none of them have blown down! In fact I would say that their TBS system makes them one of the more stable tunnel tents. A mate has a Wild Country which is also excellent.

I would say both are good budget makes if you don't want to shell out £300 for a tent.

At just a shade under 6 foot I do find head room and length an issue - God knows how 6 plus footers manage. If it is very rainy then you may spend fairly long periods cooped up in the tent and more room definitely improves the experience.

For this reason also I prefer 2 man tents for solo use.


----------



## redcogs (20 May 2008)

i've recently acquired a vango Tempest 300. i've used it one weekend at Braemar. Fine sunny day for pitch. Very wet and windy through the night. Dry for the de-camp.

No leaks, no problems with the bluster, very comfortable (ie adequately warm), nae condensation. i'd recommend getting one if money is tight.

Chris James pointed me towards it in a similar thread to this only a few weeks ago. A good man that Chris James, and he evidently knows tents.


----------



## Chris James (20 May 2008)

redcogs said:


> Chris James pointed me towards it in a similar thread to this only a few weeks ago. A good man that Chris James, and he evidently knows tents.



Thanks (Blushes)

To be fair, all the other suggestions made in this thread are excellent. I just gave more budget advice.


----------



## jely (23 May 2008)

i just used my terra nova laser competition up in the andalucian mountains last week.... it was great!!! small, compact and lightweight and held it's ground on some pretty rocky terrain and a relatively strong wind...


----------



## jay clock (5 Jun 2008)

I have a North Face Vector 22. I think it weighs 2.3kg. The website claims it is 1.97kg - I think that excludes the bag and the pegs and possibly the poles. So they fib big time on the weight

Plus points are it is a very generous 2 person and collossal for 1 person.

Downsides are that the base is the same material as the upper and it needs a groundsheet under it - weighing an extra 700g.

I just bought today a Decathlon T2 Ultralight Pro which is a small 2 person but fine for 1, and claims to weigh 2kg. I just weighed it and it is 1.87kg - fantastic.

It assembles with the inner pre-loaded and only took me about 3 mins. The floor is tougher than the outer flysheet and I think will be ok without the extra groundsheet.

All in all I have probably saved 1.3kg - a great deal at £79

I cannot wait to try it.

Jay


----------



## aidanp (8 Jun 2008)

I've bought a Terra Nova Voyager Lite for my RTW trip - The first time I used it was Easter Sunday / Monday in Sussex (v.cold and snow) and it was the business: The -12 rated sleeping bag and Exped Downmat 7 helped though..


----------



## asterix (9 Jun 2008)

Another Hilleberg Nallo GT fan here. I used it to do the Raid Pyrenean last year and it was wonderful to have a tent with so much space and yet be light and easy to put up/take down. We got 3 days of rain, one torrential and it was dry and snug with room to do cooking in the porch. Even climbing the hills, I didn't envy my companion who'd gone all minimalist and ultra-light. 

It's supposed to be ok in snow, but I don't do snow


----------



## Bromptonaut (11 Jun 2008)

Maybe at risk of sounding like a refugee from the 20th century but nobody has mentioned the Saunders Spacepacker.


----------



## Christopher (12 Jun 2008)

How best to store the poles on the bike? The ones with my tent are quite long (Terra Nova Voyager, bought for hiking, I want to try cycle-camping)


----------



## Riding in Circles (12 Jun 2008)

Make sure you get something long enough if you are tall, I find the Terranova stuff to short, I have a Jack Wolfskin Gossamer one person tent for the summer, very waterproof and not to hot on those balmy nights, wouldn't be much good in the winter though as it is to well ventilated for the cold. But I B&B in the winter anyway because I is gitting old.


----------



## johnny (12 Jun 2008)

I have a Vango Banshee. Its quite a small 2 man tent. Can't comment on how it handles any weather as each weekend that I have used it has been gloriously sunny....however....it does have a condensation problem that doesn't inspire much confidence.....


----------



## galaxy1 (12 Jun 2008)

Vango banshee 2kg,packs up small.Its a 2 man tent but you'll just fit yourself and luggage into it


----------



## galaxy1 (12 Jun 2008)

oops ,already been recommended.It handles well in windy conditions and rain although it does have quite a condensation problem.I've just come back off the cleveland way with mine and it was fine


----------



## wallabyhunter (12 Jun 2008)

> How best to store the poles on the bike?



Depends just how long. In the past I used a short peice of pvc pipe, capped at both ends & fixed to the rack. Poles just slide out & the pipe stays fixed.

But the new tent has 2 of those 3 way joiners on it & won't fit into the pipe, gonna have to figure out another way.


----------



## Stick on a Giant (16 Jun 2008)

I stuck the poles inside my carrymat, which went on top of the rack in a binbag. Seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Riding in Circles (16 Jun 2008)

Pop the seat off and stick them in the frame?


----------



## Dormouse (17 Jun 2008)

Tim Bennet. said:


> Terra Nova Solar 2 works really well for a one person cycle camping tent.



Seconded. I have used mine for backpacking for several years without any complaint.


----------

